# Grandchildren!



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I finally learned to resize photos and I may have created a monster! Now, you'll have to look at my pictures......LOL

These are my grandchildren - Kate with Abby and Luke with their Tibetan Terrier, Dixie. If you have grandchildren you'd like to show off - please join me!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful children and dogs


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

:whoo: Glad you figured it out!! And 'monster' away - you know we all love pictures! And the 'grands' are very cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great idea Kathie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Are all those yours, Dave? Great family!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Kathie, yeah , Garrett on the left is 16 already, next to him with her head down ,is my daughter Keri, 40 and then Sydney my GD at 12 next week , and finally my SIL Derek. 40. Makes me feel old. ound:


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Kathie, the grandkids are always wonderful to have around. Our #5 out of 6 just loves our dogs and is always after them


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hutsonshouse said:


> Kathie, the grandkids are always wonderful to have around. Our #5 out of 6 just loves our dogs and is always after them


Looks like the Hutsonshouse might have a lot of Great Grand Children, down the road. too. LOL Great pic Nan and Pops.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

love our grandchildren don't we!! LOL I spoil them almost as much as whimsy! LOL Maddie age 13 and Cal is 7. They have a black lab.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

hutsonshouse said:


> Kathie, the grandkids are always wonderful to have around. Our #5 out of 6 just loves our dogs and is always after them


What a CUTE picture!! I love how the two in blue look mischievious while the the other two are shellshocked. LOL! Then there is the little one who is just laughing at everyone.

They are very sweet.:angel:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love looking at all the cute grandchildren!

Dave: Tell me about it - our son will be forty in a couple of months - makes me feel old just thinking about it!!!

Hutsonhouse: Love all those little cuties. You must have had a lively Christmas! I was just telling my aunt who was visiting about your dogs - Gibbs & Probie - she loved that, too!

Evelyn: Grandchildren are for spoiling, aren't they? My DH says we can spoil Abby as much as we want "after all, she's not going to go out and become an ax murderer, is she?" LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah , and I got married at 12 . ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I was ten!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound:ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, here are my boys with me in the first one and with their great grandmother in the second.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

AAAHHHH Geri those are darling. You don't look old enough to be a granny.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, Geri! Beautiful grandchildren - Grandma and Great-Grandma looking pretty good, too! I love your pretty borders - someday I'm going to learn how to do that stuff!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Dave, but that's a good photo. 

Kathie, if you want to learn, let me know. It's easy, easy, easy!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Grandchildren*

First pic, our granddaughter Molly the book worm,she is 9 and always to be found with her head in a book.Second up is James he is a great one for computer games,but failing those he is a dab hand at jigsaw puzzles,he is 7,and last but by no means least is Bertie the bruiser, he is all boy, and loves to rough house, he is 2.Molly is with Teddie the cat and James is with Rumpuss.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Such cute grandchildren, Gigi! Molly is right where I like to be, too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Someday this sweet kid of mine will give me a grandchild I hope. He Graduated last year from collage 2010 and got a job as a construction engineer. 
And I have a 13 year old niece who made this cute appetizer for Christmas dinner


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzi, he's a cutie. Don't rush him. It all goes by so fast.

I love that appetizer. Any chance of finding out how it's made. I can guess part of it, but not all.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sure you'll get some grandchildren, Suzi - no rush, though! My daughter waited until she was nearly thirty! 

I love those cute appetizers - what's in them?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love this thread! We just had our first granddaughter!!!

She is 7 weeks old. They are spending the holidays at my house for 2 1/2 weeks - we are loving every minute of it. They live 9 hours from us so we really hate to see them leave - they are trying to get back home - employment took them to Midland, TX.

The good looking Santa is her grandpa (my DH) - she was too young to take to the mall so Santa gave a special visit just for Kelsey Grace.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Precious pictures, Marie! Kelsey Grace is just adorable. That first grandchild is just so special. I'm so sorry she's so far away! Ours are four hours away and that is bad enough!
Thanks for sharing your special little angel!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Stella*

Here's my girl Stella "reading" to Chico and Cali.
Do you love her pink cowgirl boots? Her mom's from Texas.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

luv2havs said:


> Here's my girl Stella "reading" to Chico and Cali.
> Do you love her pink cowgirl boots? Her mom's from Texas.


I think the shirt, with the pink cowboy boots, says it all. :biggrin1: Very cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Stella is adorable and yes, I love those pink boots - my granddaughter's favorite color!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeze these kids are as good looking as our neezers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh all the grandchildren and hopeful pictures are sooooo wonderful, cute, etc. I think I have looked at this thread 3 times too precious!!!! There is nothing like a grandchild.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love all these photos of the grandkids. Marie, congratulations. There's nothing like the feeling you get when you look at that baby for the first time. Kelsey Grace is just too cute.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Great looking kids. I have 4 grandchildren. Each of my children have 2. My son, the younger of my children, started his family a year or so after marrying. They have 2 wonderful boys 8 and almost 7. My daughter had her first when she was almost 36. She has a 2 year old daughter and a 2 1/2 month old son. All grandchildren live a long way away. The two older about 6 1/2 hours and the younger 2 in the Dominican Republic. I too wish they were closer.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Becky, it's sure hard to be far from the grandchildren. Many of us know how you feel. Wish they could be right here in town but we'll just have to enjoy them when we can! Thank goodness for email, digital cameras and webcams!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Kathie, I agree 100%. My son, who is a Major in the Army calls every weekend he's not deployed and my daughter emails regularly and posts pictures regularly on her website. Since we don't have anyone we trust to stay with the dogs, we visit separately, but they get to see one or the other of us fairly often and they come here when possible. I do think it makes the visits even more precious this way. We do have a mobile society these days don't we.


----------

